# virusburster 6.2 ....



## stieglitz (10 Oktober 2006)

... hab ich mir eingefangen.
Wer kennt dieses Miststück?
Voll heimtückisch, kriegs nicht runter. Hab die einschlägigen Foren auch schon besucht. Hilft wohl blos Neuinstallation.
HJT meldet nicht mal einen Fehler. NAV findet nix. Spybot nix!!
Hat jemand ne Ahnung?
Hab darüber in den Medien auch noch nichts gelesen.
Sch..... :wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: virusburster 6.2 ....*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Voll heimtückisch, kriegs nicht runter.
> .....
> HJT meldet nicht mal einen Fehler. NAV findet nix. Spybot nix!!


wie  äußert sich das Teil denn? 

BTW:  virusburster 6.2 oder virusbuster 6.2 ? 

auf deutschen Seiten gibt es so gut wie nichts und  was auf englischen Seiten steht,
 ist auch nicht sehr erhellend 
http://www.ddlspot.com/virusbuster-6.2-serial-crack-serial-keygen-warez-download.html
http://www.planetddl.com/search-ful...crack-serial-keygen-rapidshare-megaupload.htm
da sieht eher nach irgendeinem dubiosen Download aus


----------



## stieglitz (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: virusburster 6.2 ....*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> http://www.planetddl.com/search-ful...crack-serial-keygen-rapidshare-megaupload.htm
> da sieht eher nach irgendeinem dubiosen Download aus



*virusburster mit "r"*Das Viech hab hab ich jetzt irgendwie weg. X-mal Spybot und NAV und tsd. starts.
Hier gibts schon einige Diskusionen:
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=virusburster&btnG=Suche&meta=lr=lang_de
Jetzt ist aber meine Starseite noch gekapert:
h**p://isecuritypage.com/ 
Jetzt mag ich aber nicht mehr, morgen gehts weiter. 

Da verbrät man Stunden, zum kotz....


----------



## stieglitz (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: virusburster 6.2 ....*

Morgen wieder ..
Mann kanns ja nicht lassen .. und sucht weiter.
Beim Aufruf vom IE krieg ich jetzt folgende Meldung, siehe Anhang
Übrigens hab ich mir das Teil beim Surfen mit dem Firefox eingehandelt:wall:


----------



## Heiko (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: virusburster 6.2 ....*



stieglitz schrieb:


> ... hab ich mir eingefangen.
> Wer kennt dieses Miststück?
> Voll heimtückisch, kriegs nicht runter. Hab die einschlägigen Foren auch schon besucht. Hilft wohl blos Neuinstallation.
> HJT meldet nicht mal einen Fehler. NAV findet nix. Spybot nix!!
> ...


Stell mal die Scanner (speziell die Virenscanner) so ein, dass sie *alle* Dateien scannen. Normalerweise nehmen die aus Lastgründen nur "gefährliche" Dateien ins Visier.
Ich kenne einige Malware, die in Form von .tmp oder .txt auf der Platte liegt und somit nicht gescannt wird.
Nach der Umstellung bitte neu scannen.


----------



## stieglitz (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: virusburster 6.2 ....*

Habs immer noch nicht los. Es handelt sich jetzt wohl definitiv um 
isamonitor.exe
http://www.hijackfree.de/de/processdetails/?id=1060
Werds mal damit versuchen.
Richtig heimtückisch!


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: virusburster 6.2 ....*

Ach dieser Mist ist es 


> IntCodec ist ein Fake-Anti-Malware Programm, das sich ohne Zustimmung des Benutzers installiert und behauptet das System sei mit Trojanern und ähnlichem infiziert, was aber gelogen ist. Zur Reinigung der "Infektion" wird eine kostenpflichtige Software angeboten, die letztentlich nichts kann. Es gibt viele Varianten dieser Programme wie z.B ZipCodec, Media-Codec, SpyHeal, SpyFalcon und viele mehr.





stieglitz schrieb:


> Übrigens hab ich mir das Teil beim Surfen mit dem Firefox eingehandelt:wall:


Sowas kann leicht passieren, wenn man nicht höllisch aufpaßt und ein Popup-Fenster aus Versehen 
nicht richtig "abschießt".  Von denen hab ich schon Dutzende gesehen. Gegen den Willen geht es
 IMHO nicht, aber wie gesagt, es könnte leicht im Eifer des Gefechts versehentlich passiert sein.


----------



## stieglitz (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: virusburster 6.2 ....*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Gegen den Willen geht es
> IMHO nicht, aber wie gesagt, es könnte leicht im Eifer des Gefechts versehentlich passiert sein.


Das kommt, wenn man nach 3/4 Trollinger, nachts noch unbedingt surfen muss


----------



## stieglitz (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: virusburster 6.2 ....*

Irgendwie schein ich das Zeugs wegbekommen zu habe.
Weiss jedenfalls nicht genau wie.  Habe alle möglichen online scans durchgeführt.  Eine eindeutige Meldung habe ich nicht erhalten.
*
Ein ganz blödes Gefühl bleibt.*
Werde sicher nicher nicht um ein Neuaufsetzen des Systems rumkommen.

Aber erst mal geh ich 10 Tage in den Urlaub, so lang kann das ich mal.


----------



## Avor (12 Oktober 2006)

*AW: virusburster 6.2 ....*

Hallo Stieglitz,

Na denn schönen Urlaub!

Zum Thema

Da ja jeder mit oder ohne Trollinger sich solchen Mist einfangen kann ist das Thema doch für uns alle hochinteressant. Deshalb meine Frage an die Experten:

Graben sich  diese Art von Schädlingen so tief ins System ein, daß sie mit der Systemrücksetzung zB bei Win XP nicht  zu eleminieren sind? Bisher konnte ich alle - gewollten - Installationen auf diese Art wieder rückgängig machen.

Gruß Avor


----------



## stieglitz (12 Oktober 2006)

*AW: virusburster 6.2 ....*

Hallo Avor,
lies mal das im Trojaner-Board.


> In dem er "einfaches" Fachwissen anwendet, z.B. ein Script, welches sich so schnell installiert, das du nur einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde ein neues Fenster aufpoppen siehst wodurch sich aber einiges verändern kann.
> Dateien/Ordner/Registrierung werden umgeschrieben, ohne das du nur einen kleinen Teil mitbekommst. Selbst deine Antivirenanwendungen und Sicherungstools wären außer Kraft gesetzt und merken bzw. melden keinerlei "Einbrüche".



http://www.trojaner-board.de/showthread.php?t=32739&highlight=isamonitor

So richtig beruhigend


----------



## Avor (12 Oktober 2006)

*AW: virusburster 6.2 ....*

Mal eine andere Frage:

Ich habe mir eine externe Festplatte gekauft, auf die ich zusätzlich 
alle meine Arbeiten  kopiere, damit ich sie doppelt habe.  Mehrmals ist mir nämlich auf der Festplatte durch eigene Dummheit oder sonstwie etwas auf Nimmerwiedersehen entschwunden.

Ich überlege nun,  wie ich es am einfachsten anstelle, ein genaues Abbild von der Festplatte auf die externe zu kriegen um bei Befall von Schädlingen von dort zu booten und  weiter arbeiten zu können. Oder generell mit dieser  online  zu gehen. Wäre es nicht die  beste Sicherheit für die Festplatte - und die eigenen Nerven? Man kann ohne Not löschen und die saubere FP wieder aufspielen.

Ginge das überhaupt oder bin ich einem Denkfehler aufgesessen?
So teuer sind die externen Festplatten ja nicht mehr und es würde viel 
Such- und Fummelarbeit bis hin zum zeitraubenden Neu Aufsetzen ersparen. 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Devilfrank (12 Oktober 2006)

*AW: virusburster 6.2 ....*

Die Systemwiederherstellung ist die beste Erfindung, die M$ kreiert hat und sollte in der Regel genügen. 
Sicherer ist natürlich das Anlegen einer Sicherung. Auf einer externen FP ist die gut aufgehoben. Hierzu bringt WXP auch ein eigenes Tool mit. Zu finden unter Zubehör\Systemprogramme\Sicherung.


----------



## Reducal (13 Oktober 2006)

*AW: virusburster 6.2 ....*

@ Devilfrank, hat das nicht nur die Pro-Version?


----------



## Avor (13 Oktober 2006)

*AW: virusburster 6.2 ....*

Zitat von Reducal:

"@ Devilfrank, hat das nicht nur die Pro-Version?"

Hallo,

Auf der Homeversion konnte ich die gezeigten Sicherungsoptionen nicht finden. Aber die Systemwiederherstellung  hat mir schon manchen Ärger 
erspart. Das Beste daran: Die eigenen Dateien werden beim Rücksetzen auf des System nicht angetastet.

Aber gerade das  könnte sich bei Schädlingen fatal auswirken, die in den Computer eindringen und sich als eigene Dateien tarnen.  Wirklich keine erfreulichen  Aussichten , deshalb geht mit der Gedanke  mit der Ext. FP ins Netz zu gehen um die Festplatte sauber zu halten nicht aus dem Kopf. Oder die Pro-Version zu kaufen?


Gruß Avor


----------



## Devilfrank (13 Oktober 2006)

*AW: virusburster 6.2 ....*



Reducal schrieb:


> @ Devilfrank, hat das nicht nur die Pro-Version?



Öhem...korrekt. Dass diese Mindestanforderung nicht in WXP-Home integriert ist, hatte ich nicht vermutet und deshalb nicht nachgesehen.
:schuettel:


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: virusburster 6.2 ....*

Ich hab diesen sch** jetzt auf dem pc gefunden und werd es einfach nicht los hat bei euch eine system wiederherstellung geholfen denn ich weiß nicht mehr weiter und naja ich bin auch nich son freak der mit denn tipps die ín den andern foren zu finden sind wirklich was anfangen kann .

ach und noch ne frage schadet der eigentlich oder nervt er nur???


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: virusburster 6.2 ....*

ich will ja keine werbung machen aber schaut euch das an das hilft gegen diesen sch**ß Virus http://board.protecus.de/t25249.htm endlich bin ich ihn los dank euch tozdem


----------



## stieglitz (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: virusburster 6.2 ....*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ach und noch ne frage schadet der eigentlich oder nervt er nur???


Weiss mans?
Ich denk ich hab ihn los. Aber auch das ist nicht sicher. Es ist kein gutes Gefühl ein fremdes Programm auf dem Rechner zu haben, bei dem man nicht weiss was es tut. 
Ich glaube, bin mir aber nicht sicher, dass ich das Mistviech mit dem Onlinscan von trendmicro losgeworden bin. Schau mal:
http://de.trendmicro-europe.com/


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: virusburster 6.2 ....*

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! ich bin das mist vieh los dank dem link des unregistrierten benutzers *kiss* probierts aus ich habs sogar verstanden aberwenns nicht gleich weg ist nachdem ihr das programm benutzt habt einfach nochmal mit entfernen versuchen bei mir hats funktioniert


----------



## Unregistriert (4 November 2006)

*AW: virusburster 6.2 ....*

ich hatte das ding auch´, und ich habe einfach mit "Systemwiederherstellung" mein computer zum gestrigen Stand wieder gestartet. danach war das Programm nicht mehr aktiv und ich habe es mit Hand gelöscht. und mit CCleaner die überbleibsel gelöscht.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2006)

*AW: virusburster 6.2 ....*

hallo

es handelt sich, wenn ich nicht irre, um eine Zlob infektion und ist in der Regel sehr gut mit diesem Tool zu entfernen.

MFG


----------

